# dog sitter



## jacky mclean (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi

We need a dog sitter in the Perugia/Assisi area. We have 2 border collies, who are very well trained - they are part of the family, not just outside dogs.

Does anyone know of any good dogsitters in Umbria?


----------

